# Where are the true pastors?



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

I can't believe the Supreme Court of the U.S. will be entertaining the Defense of Marriage Act. Why has this issue made it this far? It is because our pulpits are silent. Why aren't the mega-church pastors speaking up/against this? Maybe they are too busy writing another book. Maybe they don't want to offend people and risk their attendance going down. I'm not sure what their reason is, but they have had plenty of time to make a stand and haven't done it. God warns us (Matthew Chapter 7)about false prophets who are no more than wolves in sheep's clothing. They have no problem collecting the offering & building *their* church. But we continue to support them and not hold them accountable. One thing is for sure, God is waking up his true church. There are those that will not stand for this. They will stand for righteousness in the face of great opposition. They will stand for God. Praise the Lord! Amen.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Amen.. good question..


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Your preaching to the choir F&C. I have to say our preacher is very vocal on Thai and all the politically correct agenda you have to stand and speak out


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Amen and again I say amen!!! Nowadays are the sermons of "Feel Good," and "God is Love" and "This is Your Day" and "prosperity gospel. What happened to the other 1/2 of the bible? Hell Fire preaching? The place is real, so it needs to be preached to the masses to warn them of it. Yet, we have mega pastors like mentioned above who want to make sure their offerings are full and book deals are signed and don't want to offend anyone. Sick and tired of it!!!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

There is a true pastor at New Life Church in Houston, Pastor Dusty Kemp and our pastor at Church on the Lake in Livingston, Pastor Ed Jennings. Both pastors speak the truth and are not afraid of political correctness when it comes to preaching the gospel, even if it means losing a member or offending a guest.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

These pastors have to learn to have a good sermon you have to have a slight smell of Brimstone. We all have to be reminded what our options are and if we are always given that feel good message Some will not make it.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

It is also every Christians responsibility to speak up.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

You know as much as I hate to say it, when I was young, going to church was a social thing. It drove me nuts. Who's who in our little town all revolved around what church you were a part of. This is wrong. This was so wrong. Don't get me wrong I enjoyed going to church in my younger years until I started seeing the nasty politics being played and it turned me off bad. Too bad we did not have access to some good preachers on the web like Mark Driscol out in California. My life would have been a lot different should I had the proper leadership. But hey, it built character and now I own it. Choices and consequences. There are some good preachers out there. Thank goodness for the internet..


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Mega churches is like mega deception. It must be the fame & fortune that makes these pastors water down the gospel or change it altogether. You would get a more biblical message going to a small church that is just getting by. Yet these mega churches are jammed packed because people are very comfortable in there. They are not challenged and they can attend for 10 or 20 years without the pastor even knowing their names. But like I said, those that are truly seeking God, those are the ones that God is using to build His church. Those are the ones who are waking up to the deception.

This verse reminds me of the mega church:
_Enter by the narrow gate; for wide is the gate and *broad is the way that leads to destruction, and there are many who go in by it.* _


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Fish&Chips said:


> Mega churches is like mega deception. It must be the fame & fortune that makes these pastors water down the gospel or change it altogether. You would get a more biblical message going to a small church that is just getting by. Yet these mega churches are jammed packed because people are very comfortable in there. They are not challenged and they can attend for 10 or 20 years without the pastor even knowing their names. But like I said, those that are truly seeking God, those are the ones that God is using to build His church. Those are the ones who are waking up to the deception.
> 
> This verse reminds me of the mega church:
> _Enter by the narrow gate; for wide is the gate and *broad is the way that leads to destruction, and there are many who go in by it.* _


and this one.

*2 Timothy 4:1-5*

*Preach the Word*

4 I charge _you_ therefore before God and the Lord Jesus Christ, who will judge the living and the dead at[a] His appearing and His kingdom: 2 Preach the word! Be ready in season _and_ out of season. Convince, rebuke, exhort, with all longsuffering and teaching. 3*For the time will come when they will not endure sound doctrine, but according to their own desires, because they have itching ears, they will heap up for themselves teachers; **4 and they will turn their ears away from the truth, and be turned aside to fables.* 5 But you be watchful in all things, endure afflictions, do the work of an evangelist, fulfill your ministry.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

I know this doesn't sit well with many but God has called us to be the salt of the earth. I know I will take some shots for this post, but sometimes speaking the truth will ruffle some feathers and I would rather honor God than man. Jesus is everything to me. God bless you brothers & sisters in Christ.


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

You won't get no qualms out of me. Preach it. God is presently shaking everything that can be shaken and what is not of Him will not stand. You see before all the great revivals throughout History, we as they did have to be broken so that God can bring us back to newness of Life in Him.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Fish&Chips said:


> I know this doesn't sit well with many but God has called us to be the salt of the earth. I know I will take some shots for this post, but sometimes speaking the truth will ruffle some feathers and I would rather honor God than man. Jesus is everything to me. God bless you brothers & sisters in Christ.


Why would anyone get feathers ruffled or take pop shots at you for speaking what is on your heart being led by the spirit F and C. If you are reading the water and there is a hungry fish.. go fishing.. just have the right equpment for the type of fishing you are performing. A 2 weight rod will do you no good when a yellowfin bite is on.. If you have been led to witness don't pass it up. And we all know you, you won't.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Feathers will get ruffled because I'm pretty sure some people that read these posts attend these types of churches.

I'm not reading the water or going fishing. What I'm reading is the landscape of our great nation and how rapidly it is deteriorating before our very eyes. I doubt my initial post would convince anybody surrender their life to Jesus. Like Edmund Burke said...."All that is necessary for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing." I'm just letting "everybody" know that God is still God and he does not change. He is the one who says what marriage is, not the Supreme Court.


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Fish&Chips said:


> Feathers will get ruffled because I'm pretty sure some people that read these posts attend these types of churches.
> 
> I'm not reading the water or going fishing. What I'm reading is the landscape of our great nation and how rapidly it is deteriorating before our very eyes. I doubt my initial post would convince anybody surrender their life to Jesus. Like Edmund Burke said...."All that is necessary for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing." I'm just letting "everybody" know that *God is still God and he does not change. He is the one who says what marriage is, not the Supreme Court*.


You are on a roll F & C. You keep preachin it.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

What pastors are you referencing? The Shooks? The Olsteens? The Youngs?


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

There's no need to mention any names. Simply reading the bible & seeking the Lord will allow you to see who they are.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok then, since I tried.. here is the problem.. the root cause of why we are where we are today as humans..

What does mankind make of the "Glory of God"?

This is what lies beneath all of human problems today.

"The *EXCHANGE* of of the "Glory of God for substitutes" things if you will.

Until this is changed nothing else matters.. even the churches..

My honest "opinion"..

Thoughts?


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

These are the last days, as far as the preaching again its going to be a people pleasing message. We are the salt and light of the world to bring the light to the lost.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Amen.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

To make a choice you have to have options. There are a lot of folks that believe there is a heaven and all you have to do is be a good person. Now you present them with God is good and if you come to Jesus you will have everlasting life in heaven in their mind they have this anyway why change. But if you can show them the difference between Judgement and Grace now their path does not look so good. Also some do accept the Feel Good messages as I like to say everything is fine and dandy till Jesus does not make everything right for them in their everyday life.Their life does not go like the preacher says it will and they turn from Jesus usually being worse intheir living and beliefs.

Like I said earlier Every sermon should have a slight smell of brimstone. You need to know what your path will be if your not following Jesus


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Well said LL, Amen..


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*False Prophets*


----------

